# risk of mountain lions night riding??????



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

So, I just purchased a magicshine 900 for my handlebars and a niterider minewt for my helmet, and I'm all set to do some true night riding. Here's the thing the trail I always ride is wooded and goes 4miles up the mountain, and at the trail head there's a sign saying Mountain Lion territory. I ride it at daytime all the time alone, but I'm kinda hesitant about night riding. The trail I ride is Beaudry Trail in the Verdugo mtns, Glendale,CA. What do you guys think?


----------



## jjmurch1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nothing smaller than a .45


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

What do you mean like a. 45 pistol?


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Mountain lions usually shy away from people. They have a large range. They typically stalk their prey. Be observant looking for signs during daytime. Scat. Tracks. Sleeping cat in tree etc. I highly doubt a big cat would bother someone on a bike with a light. They really don't want to meet you any more than you want to meet them. If I'm not mistaken, it would be illegal for you to carry a firearm. You'd probably never hit anything anyway except hitting your shorts with a load. Many times a firearm just gives an illusion of safety.

A can of bear spray might be something to consider if you're concerned with mountain lions. I've traveled through many areas by bike and on foot in mountain lion country. Never a problem. Use your most important weapon.....your brain and you'll be fine.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

For us way up here in Squamish/Whistler B.C.last year was interesting for mountain lions.There were several incidences with people and there pets.Two good size male mountain bikers were cornered for 30 minutes by a reported 200lb male mountail lion.They called there friend who showed up in her truck which scared off the cat.No one got hurt.Only injury was a four year old girl who's mother fought off the cat,she's OK.A couple of dog walkers had there pets taken from them while they were been walked on leash,they didn't fair so well.
As bad as last year was up here,there were NO attacks on any adults,this is with thousands of mountain bikers/hikers traveling through our trails.Most animals will want to avoid injury while hunting including mountain lions,thus sticking to small pray!! I cary a bear banger kit with me as this year the bears are almost an every second ride ordeal.Would recomend one if your that concerned about your riding area.As Suba said,be smart and you will be fine.CHEERS!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> For us way up here in Squamish/Whistler B.C.last year was interesting for mountain lions.There were several incidences with people and there pets.Two good size male mountain bikers were cornered for 30 minutes by a reported 200lb male mountail lion.They called there friend who showed up in her truck which scared off the cat.No one got hurt.Only injury was a four year old girl who's mother fought off the cat,she's OK.A couple of dog walkers had there pets taken from them while they were been walked on leash,they didn't fair so well.
> As bad as last year was up here,there were NO attacks on any adults,this is with thousands of mountain bikers/hikers traveling through our trails.Most animals will want to avoid injury while hunting including mountain lions,thus sticking to small pray!*! I cary a bear banger kit with me* as this year the bears are almost an every second ride ordeal.Would recomend one if your that concerned about your riding area.As Suba said,be smart and you will be fine.CHEERS!!


Just curious...seeing you are from B.C. and likely see more bears ( Grizzlys come to mind )...Just what is included in a so-called "Bear Banger kit". ( * please no comments about condoms and such as this is a serious question...thank you. )


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just curious...seeing you are from B.C. and likely see more bears ( Grizzlys come to mind )...Just what is included in a so-called "Bear Banger kit". ( * please no comments about condoms and such as this is a serious question...thank you. )


Google it ... youtube has a bunch of vids. It is basically a a device that launches a loud firecracker which then explodes and hopefully scares the bear away.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

It's hard to say what the risk of attack from mountain lions is night riding, because the risk is very small in general. There have only been three reported attacks in the last *10 years* in California. Only a dozen attacks since *1910*. I worry a lot more about domestic and feral dogs.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

I've been riding in the Verdugo Mountains for over 20 years. I've only seen one small mountain lion there, and it ran away as soon as it saw me. That was in the daytime. I've never seen a mountain lion on any of my night rides.

I also ride on the street to get there, so I am much more concerned about being hit by a car.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

Of course, despite the rational part of my brain not being worried, every noise in the bushes definitely gets my fight or flight response ready when I'm solo or away from the group.


----------



## PBR me! (Feb 23, 2008)

We all run the Amoeba's  and we've been all over the mtns! Early am rides and late late night rides!

Find some friends and make noise you'll be good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you think if you were cornered by a mtn lion and if you shine your led light at the cats eyes, would it continue to look at the light for a long enough time to temporarily blind or disable the cat from attacking you. I've thought that's what I would do.


----------



## maxtheheathen (Feb 27, 2007)

mb323323 said:


> Do you think if you were cornered by a mtn lion and if you shine your led light at the cats eyes, would it continue to look at the light for a long enough time to temporarily blind or disable the cat from attacking you. I've thought that's what I would do.


Aslo, my thinking is that deer don't generally have lights on them, so that should put you into the not prey category. So just don't get between mom and her cubs and you're good!


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

maxtheheathen said:


> Aslo, my thinking is that deer don't generally have lights on them, so that should put you into the not prey category. So just don't get between mom and her cubs and you're good!


Don't forget this deer.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Mountain lions like all animals are nothing to fear but to be understood and respected as other species we share this planet with. When we are cautious and careful but not fearful of wild animals we begin to understand in a larger sense the beauty and wonder that surrounds us.

The only animal I fear is man. It's what's in mens hearts that one must be careful. Animals are pure and honest, and must be respected but not feared. To do so robs us of inclusion and a sense of place.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

suba said:


> Mountain lions like all animals are nothing to fear but to be understood and respected as other species we share this planet with. When we are cautious and careful but not fearful of wild animals we begin to understand in a larger sense the beauty and wonder that surrounds us.
> 
> The only animal I fear is man. It's what's in mens hearts that one must be careful. Animals are pure and honest, and must be respected but not feared. To do so robs us of inclusion and a sense of place.


 Thought that photo looked familiar,i believe that's on Vancouver island just an hour away.I believe the original quote was,,,,,honey,can you go warm up the car!!


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

indebt said:


> Thought that photo looked familiar,i believe that's on Vancouver island just an hour away.I believe the original quote was,,,,,honey,can you go warm up the car!!


Vancouver island has a high population of cougar. I believe a mountain biker was found face down in a creek there, killed by a cougar.

I have seen them in the wild, but they gave me a glance and ran away. I do avoid crouching down and working on my bike without first giving a good look around when I am by myself.

I would think they would not like a bright light. As for a gun, if one attacks you, you will probably not see it coming, it will hit you like Ronny Lott, and you will be knocked arse over teakettle. I had one come out of the woods, chasing a deer, and it and the deer covered 40 open yards straight at us, before we even had time to go WTF!! Had it been actually after us, and I had a gun, I would not have had time to get the gun out of the holster even, by the time my brain registered it was a cougar running at us. They turned about 10 feet from us, and the cougar cut inside and took it down about 40yards from us.

It all happened too fast to really react. I was both thrilled, and humbled.


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just took my first night ride last night and I gotta admit it was a little nerve racking. On multiple occasions my light lit up a pair of eyes up ahead, but always turned out to be a rabbit or raccoon. It was still a little freaky. I'm gonna go riding again tonight but I'm taking some music this time.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, night riding can be a little nerve racking. This year I took my wife up and we (well, she) ran into a small Cougar. It looked her over and walked off down another trail. I saw two black bear in one ride two weeks ago... it's been years since I've seen one.

So they are all over the place but generally stay away from people and loud banging chain sounds.

A guy that owns the local shop told me about a night ride they were on about 10 years ago... everyone in the group turned off their lights for a few minutes. They heard a loud thump and at least one person hit their lights and they saw a very large Cougar turn around and run off. Kinda freaked me out a little after he told me that story.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> Vancouver island has a high population of cougar. I believe a mountain biker was found face down in a creek there, killed by a cougar.
> 
> I have seen them in the wild, but they gave me a glance and ran away. I do avoid crouching down and working on my bike without first giving a good look around when I am by myself.
> 
> ...


I have read accounts of mountain lion attacks where people were stuck in its grasp for a period of time ... not dead, aware, but not able to get free from claws and jaws. A hand gun would help in that situation. No guaratees, but it would be better than nothing,.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*A cougar hit our car on the way to a night ride!!*

Me and my friend had each just purchased a Nightrider HID light using an employee purchase at a shop I worked at.

We were driving up to go on our first night ride with the lights, and we got almost to the trail head, we go past a road kill deer on the left side of the road. Just as we get there a cougar jumps up off of it, and runs across the road at top speed, and literally runs into the driver side door.:lol:

We got out of the car with our lights, and looked for it and it was gone. The glimpse we got in the headlights it looked really mangy, and nasty. Like it was missing fur in places. It was also feeding on a road kill that was totally infested with maggots, and putrid and rotten!! I don't think it was a healthy cat:nono:

We were thinking about this mangy, possibly desperate cat, sharing the woods with us during our ride. I did some other night rides in that area, and I did find myself sweeping the light around a lot, looking for eyes.:skep:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Good friend of ours was walking her dog around the four lakes trail at Alice Lake just north of Squamish when a cougar leaped out grabbed her dog and shot off with it.Without hesitation she ran after her dog that was still alive in the cougars mouth and followed the two to a den.Seing her dog in the den still alive she did the first thing that came to mind,As she lives just minutes away,she wen't home grabbed a hard rake wen't back and while being growled and hissed at, snagged her dog around it's collar and pulled it out alive.Her dog servived the ordeal to four weeks later get kicked by a horse,but that's another story.

Does anyone have any idea why the cougar didn't kill the dog,,especially when been dragged out of the den??


----------



## AzTreky (Jul 5, 2010)

All logic from everyone that has posted thus far is very sound. Only exception being cats that are old, desperate, or have been run off of previous hunting grounds by a more dominant cat (overcrowding). This situation is real and is why some areas allow annual hunting passes or regulate the population through the park service. A desperate cat/wild animal throws out all logic and you would be smart to be ready should you be that 1 in a whatever million that gets attacked. Though you probably won't get the jump and won't know what hit you until it does... more than likely you're not going to get hit with a kill shot of sorts, and WILL have a chance to go for whatever means of deffense you chose. I ride solo 75% of the time, keep my favorite knife clipped to my shorts, and a Glock 26 easily accessible in my pack. To help futher itterate what has been said. Use your best weapon which is your head and always carry a bigger stick.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

AzTreky said:


> ... Only exception being cats that are old, desperate, or have been run off of previous hunting grounds by a more dominant cat... .


*sniff, sniff*....The story of my life now made public.........................................


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say the risk was about the same of mountain lions riding bikes in the daytime.  

Sorry, the thread title just took a weird left turn...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Just don't be last... 



wickedone31 said:


> So, I just purchased a magicshine 900 for my handlebars and a niterider minewt for my helmet, and I'm all set to do some true night riding. Here's the thing the trail I always ride is wooded and goes 4miles up the mountain, and at the trail head there's a sign saying Mountain Lion territory. I ride it at daytime all the time alone, but I'm kinda hesitant about night riding. The trail I ride is Beaudry Trail in the Verdugo mtns, Glendale,CA. What do you guys think?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Just curious...seeing you are from B.C. and likely see more bears ( Grizzlys come to mind )...Just what is included in a so-called "Bear Banger kit". ( * please no comments about condoms and such as this is a serious question...thank you. )


 After reading over this thread as it's been asleep for five years and now resurrected I don't see where I responded to your question,,, Sorry it took me five years but here it goes. All the kit consists of is a pen like launcher spring loaded,,,,, plus several screw on bangers. Once screwed on the seal is broken and it must be used. Just aim release the spring and it fires approx. 50 feet then has a report equal to a high powered rifle round. Bears will piss them selves and run. Oh,,,,,,,,,,, the condom comment had me pissing myself,,,, thanx for that!!.


----------



## schmed (Feb 22, 2004)

Mountain lions _usually_ stay away from bikers.

Make lots of noise and you _should_ be ok.

If attacked, fight back, and you _might_ survive.

Read the book "A Beast in the Garden". Interesting read for us trail users in Lion country.


----------



## cassa89 (Jun 30, 2014)

All this talk about mountain lions, but what about the zombies, escaped psychopaths from the mental institution, and aliens. I mean, my gosh, the aliens!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Man aliens are cool. Zombies in the other hand, if somethings going to eat me, better be a bear. Well in my case itd be ***** and skunks, some coyotes, still going out zombie style, means im coming back. Rather stay dead lol.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I use my boom bottle
Portable Speaker Blue | Bicycle Speakers | boomBOTTLE | by Scosche

and blast heavy metal and hip hop. Obviously, I'm going with the make lots of noise deterrent. I do carry some pepper spray as well and usually ride with a couple dogs.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have never worried about animals on my rides. I have came across, cougars, bears and now wolves. I never gave the bears and cougars second though, even though I have done first aid on a guy mauled by a grizz and stalked by a cougar, but the other day I ran into a pack of wolves. trying to figure out if I need to start packing something.


----------

